# ADVICE ADVICE ADVICE training supplements diet



## unhappy gym goe (Nov 20, 2006)

im unhappy with diet gym supplements im 6ft 15st 37inch waste 22years old,i want 2 shread fat of belly and have rock solid abs(6pac) and an upper body similar to guys from mens health possibliy slighty bigger,my legs are only body part that doesnt need advice some reason the are very toned and quite large and i hardly train them.anyway a full routine would be greatfull along with what supplements i should take whats decent kind as im taking maximuscle wich is prob **** and a decent diet plan,im looking to train aprox mon wed thur fri sat is this to much to little?i know its alot of advice i need but all will be apreciated thanks .


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

unhappy gym goe said:


> im unhappy with diet gym supplements im 6ft 15st 37inch waste 22years old,i want 2 shread fat of belly and have rock solid abs(6pac) and an upper body similar to guys from mens health possibliy slighty bigger,my legs are only body part that doesnt need advice some reason the are very toned and quite large and i hardly train them.anyway a full routine would be greatfull along with what supplements i should take whats decent kind as im taking maximuscle wich is prob **** and a decent diet plan,im looking to train aprox mon wed thur fri sat is this to much to little?i know its alot of advice i need but all will be apreciated thanks .


First off - Make your post into paragraphs and sort out your grammar or noone will help you.

If you read up in the nutrition section and the workout program section (aswell as the beginner section) then you will find all the information that you need to know - Noone is going to make you a training program and diet plan taylored to your needs without being paid for it!

Good luck

Nameless


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Please post up your current training routine and diet.


----------



## unhappy gym goe (Nov 20, 2006)

mon cardio night 3x 30 mins run,cross train,row

tue night off

wed chest,triceps 3weights each part 3setsx12reps

thur legs,core

fri back,biceps

sat shoulders,core

as for diet i wouldnt know where to begin as its not planed or very healthy


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Your training routine is ok, maybe swap things round a little, but ok.

What about 30min of cardio in the morning? If you can manage that then it will help loads with shedding fat. Dont worry about supps at the minute they will just shed your wallet not fat. Sort the diet out and then look at supps after.

Post up a daily diet....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hitting them fat stores first thing in the morning is ideal - Magic Torch is right.

Although you say your diet is 'unhealthy', we need to see it so we can help you.


----------



## unhappy gym goe (Nov 20, 2006)

breakfast normaly miss(sorry)

lunch some form of sandwich out local shop,what evers avalible

dinner steakpie,lasagne

booze ive just gave it up as thats 1of mymajor down falls as well as crisps


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

First thing: don't skip breakfast - it kicks off your metabolism for the day, which is essential for stripping the fat you want.


----------



## unhappy gym goe (Nov 20, 2006)

what should be a typical day then


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

unhappy gym goe said:


> breakfast normaly miss(sorry)
> 
> lunch some form of sandwich out local shop,what evers avalible
> 
> ...


Jesus...Not sure where to start. Do some research first. At least make the effort to get a proposed diet together. If you can't be bothered to do that then I'd suggest taking up badminton or something. Bodybuilding isn't for you.

I don't mean to sound like a pr1ck and I am far from any kind of expert, but you need to realise bodybuilding/weight training/whatever you want to call it isn't an easy way of reducing fat. If you want an easy way out go get lypo - and watch the weight pile back on.

Your training, as already said, isn't that bad, but you're diet is truely shocking. Try searching for sample bodybuilding diets or cutting diets. There is an excellent diet section here so why not search around it. The search button and the stickies on this and most other boards are your best friend


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

invisiblekid said:


> Jesus...Not sure where to start. Do some research first. At least make the effort to get a proposed diet together. If you can't be bothered to do that then I'd suggest taking up badminton or something. Bodybuilding isn't for you.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a pr1ck and I am far from any kind of expert, but you need to realise bodybuilding/weight training/whatever you want to call it isn't an easy way of reducing fat. If you want an easy way out go get lypo - and watch the weight pile back on.
> 
> Your training, as already said, isn't that bad, but you're diet is truely shocking. Try searching for sample bodybuilding diets or cutting diets. There is an excellent diet section here so why not search around it. The search button and the stickies on this and most other boards are your best friend


Good post


----------



## unhappy gym goe (Nov 20, 2006)

took your advice guys got a great thread that a beginner like me needs its all about cutting building you name it.so im going to stick to routine work hard at it an be religious on my new diet,

thanks for the advice im going to stay on this site as the advice i have got and knowledge i have picked up in a few days is amazing.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

unhappy gym goe said:


> took your advice guys got a great thread that a beginner like me needs its all about cutting building you name it.so im going to stick to routine work hard at it an be religious on my new diet,
> 
> thanks for the advice im going to stay on this site as the advice i have got and knowledge i have picked up in a few days is amazing.


Sounds like you've made a good choice. Don't use the dbol either. Use the sample diets like a primer. Let the diet and the training run from a few weeks to a month and see what happens. If it's not working then try and identify why - post your diet up here and let some of the diet gurus help you. People are much, much more likely to help if you've already made a decent effort. Whatever you do, don't just think sod it, its not working. Back to the pub...

Good luck.


----------



## ukfrosty (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi my unhappy gym going friend!

Going back to your original post. You have to realise the men on the cover of Men's Fitness are pros. They do nothing all day but diet and exercise. Its their life. Many take steroids to get bigger and burn the pounds.

You have to have realistic targets.

To have abs you'll have to work your stomach muscles like you do your arms , back, chest etc. Grab some weight on your chest and do sit ups. Your gonna have to get hypertrophy so lots of sets and probably to failure. Then you have to do the obliques at the sides for added definition.

Once yours abs are bigger you'll have to cut fat. That means lots of cardio. It takes at least 30 mins before the fat burning really kicks in so be ready for 1 hr+ of running, cycling or cross trainer. Dont be too worried about intensity. Put in lots of time. Obviously walking pace is just too slow.

Lastly your legs are probably well developed for a reason. You said youre a big guy. Your legs are carrying you and your weight everywhere. Try walking on your hands and you'll see just how much effort that is. Especially if you use stairs. They get a work out 24/7.

Diet is key of course. Bulking up your abs will demand calories. Only protein will go into making them bigger and it will take time. Excess calories will be used to make you get bigger but too much will make you fat. Nothings simple I'm afraid.

Then when you are trying to lose fat you want to consume less calories than you use. Make sure you have protein still so you don't shrink. Undoing your hard work. Try lots of fruit and veg. Good bulky food that fills you but is low in calories. Avoid obvious bad fatty foods. Protein shakes would be better than meat for protein as they have little fat.

Good Luck


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

There are some good sources of meat with little fat content. Turkey for example. Protein shakes are good when time or location is an issue, but remember to factor in real food! There is a great post in here with a list of good proteins, carbs and fats.

I have a similar 1st stage goal to you. I am addressing my neglect & lazyness of the last 12 months (its amazing how quick you can come off the rails in a year) and am looking at burning up that fat.

For cardio, I do more HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training). The reason to be honest is that I get more of a buzz from it. Its worth reading up on the effects of cardio and the different schools of thought on it for the different types. When doing cardio, its worth looking up your ideal heart rate. Im far from any expert but I think if you are doing a 45min session, it should be at an intensity that keeps your heart at a certain rate (not too low but equally not too high). A rule of thumb I recall being that you should still be able to hold a conversation (though I may be corrected on this). I also seem to recall that after around 45min you can start to have an adverse effect on muscle gains. Again, someone who has more knowledge may be able to explain this.

To me, keeping up the gym routine and eating plan is all about building up something that I know I can stick to. You dont want your training or your food to be a drag. Also set realistic goals for yourself.

Enjoy.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Frosty,this thread is 12 months old??


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Good job as it was poor advice, here what frosty put:

Bulking up your abs will take excess calories!!!!!!!!!!

Protein powder is better than meat!!!!!!!!

So lots of sets probably to failure!!!!!

Fat is bad!!!!!!!

just to pick a few, I know this post must seem rude but you've got some serious misconseptions about training and diet. I understand everyone reacts differently to diet and training but yet still somethings are univeral. The above statements you made are some of them. No offence meant.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

lol,i didn't even read what Frosty had posted as i was confused as to the relevance of dragging up such an old mundane thread,but you are right SB,poor advice.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Heh, I posted in reply to Frosty and didnt notice the date of the first post. Hopefully the guy is well on his way now and hadnt been waiting for more info 

Would have been funny as hell if had replied though saying "thanks Ill give it a go"


----------

